# Falcon screamer



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I have been inspired.... I think I needs to gets my paws on a Dash Falcon and get to modifying....

Phred


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

This one looks good too.....


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

And just.... one.... more....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great looking Fords. Love the Rat Rod with the tube out the window. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

A great way to keep cool.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!! They worked until the ice melted.. About 5 minutes at highway speed!! :lol: I like the first one myself, it'll be a ton of work stuffing tires that size inside though.. :freak:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool old Falcons. Here's a couple of Kiwi cars.

http://www.kiwidragracing.com/multimedia/11_March_06/Owens_Squig_Burnouts.mpg


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WOW! Where did ya'll dig those up?

Most of the Falcons I know look more like this.....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*all those rusty cars....I love them all*



NTxSlotCars said:


> WOW! Where did ya'll dig those up?
> 
> Most of the Falcons I know look more like this.....
> 
> ...


Falcons are kewl. I have a few of them Dashes in kit form and had one painted dark custom metalic blue. I doofed it up by not letting my paint dry before painting the trim...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah now I am sad, sad, sad......................OVER IT NOW. lol

Rich,

That 65 Impala sitting in the trees to die...that made me cry.  Hey cars are people too!

Bob...someone say something to cheer me up...zilla


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

uh,, bob... that is a ford... :freak:
CJ


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

uh,,CJ....watch the video......



could not resist.
blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What a bummer!!! There are a few cars in there near and dear to my heart just wasting away. What the heck did they do to my chebby van?? Sliding Zilla a Coke Zero and a package of zots.. Cheer up Bob!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

NTxSlotCars, you guys got the Mustangs we got the Falcons. The Falcons were made down here and the Mustangs had to be imported. The Falcon was and still is a very popular car here and the older models are getting very expensive.
Yes we like our sedans!!!!
bobhch, wish someone would do a 66 Impala HO body!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Mini Mustang front end.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

bobhch said:


> That 65 Impala sitting in the trees to die...that made me cry.  Hey cars are people too!


me too. it was even the same color as mine. and the red Cutlass wagon was a shame, too...

--rick


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That 40th anniversary model is friggin' AWESOME!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> WOW! Where did ya'll dig those up?
> 
> Most of the Falcons I know look more like this.....
> 
> ...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't equip the video with a warning label.
It's a good cross cut of automotive history.
The 76 Cordoba turned my stomach. :drunk:
It looked complete, like you could just change the oil and crank it.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have some 1/64 diecast Falcon bodies I would like someone to cast one day. Problem is the wheelbase. They would need something to hold the front axle like the old AFX Funnycar Cudas! 

I had no idea what a 76 Cordoba looked like so went and had a google. This ones pretty tough!!!!

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2986760


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

kiwidave said:


>


Love those Oz Falcons :thumbsup:

I have always felt that the Australian V8 Supercar Series has exactly the right formula . . . V8s and stock body styles . . . which is where NASCAR has completely lost the plot since about 1988.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I am a huge V8 Supercar fan! Great racing! I am surprised you knew about it? Just think Nascar powered Taxi's!!!! They introduced a sprint tire this year which is 2 to 3 seconds a lap faster than the control tire. Really mixed it up and heaps more passing. You can buy the cars in 1/32 scale(Scalextrics) but nothing in HO. Need to find a "Tame caster" to make some bodies. You can get the decals in HO.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*All this Falcon talk...*

... and not a single Falcon slot car has been posted yet?? Better hurry up Phred... seems to not be any out there!!! In the meantime, anybody got a RRR Fairgrounds Stocker or an Aurora perhaps even in race trim??... *and no I don't*... don't even ask... because if I had one I woulda posted it days ago.  nd


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

OK! Here's an 1970's Aussie Falcon project I am waiting on wheels and decals for!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll post up one of mine.. Little Pinky has been in the stable for a while, and is an OK runner. The Dash version of the Falcon is pretty much a re-pop of the original version, including the original flaws. I kind of wish Dan revised it a little for better running and appearance sake. The front wheel wells should have been opened up as reflected in the first picture in this thread. The body should have been made a tiny bit wider to allow some clearance for tires and wheels besides the stock T Jet set. It should have been made a little longer to make use of the forward axle setting, or a little shorter to use the short wheelbase. Where the front axle ends up centered in the wheel well is the truck hole which opens up another problem. First, the chassis sits lower due to the dropped position. Secondly, the front tire scrapes the valance panel in this location. If you are good with adding material on to a body and you can open up the front wheel well, you will still need to add to the well to make it look right. As it sits, there is a mere 3.0mm worth of room between chassis and body for back tires. The body is on the thick side so a little (very little) can be removed to accommodate slightly wider tires. I do like Pinky a lot. She does get some lap time in, but being stuck with stock tires and the awkward front axle setting makes her a poor performer.. I have a bunch of these in the box waiting for me to give then a work over. I just haven't figured out a way to make them the way I want..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Is there a 3R in da house???*

Wonder if it's got the same issues with wheel fitment?

Kdave... Nice casting. Have they been making 1:1 Falcons there since the old days??

nd


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have some narrow RRR wheels coming to try on my Falcon. Standard T-jet wheels fit my Falcon nice and the body sits way down. How I want it!
Body is from alfaslot1. I agree slotcarman12078, it would be hard to get the Dash Falcon looking right. Hope someone can prove me wrong? 
Yep tjd241 the Falcons go right back to the 60's. They built some tough cars down here! They share the Mustang running gear. Make good race cars.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Go for it !*

:thumbsup:Between Dash,3R eBay & resincasters, no reason you can whip up a cool Falcon in no time !
The pictures also can be an inspiration for a whole new set of decals too !


"Whose your Daddy ?"

Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

vibe or mev rims have a narrower back flange...helps a bit


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

old blue said:


> uh,,CJ....watch the video......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...you mean I was right and CJ was wrong...ahahahahahahahaha:lol:

Bob...hahahahahahahaha...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This one screams...*

It even screamed _"buy me"_ on ebay for awhile!!! No takers though for this roughly 1,000 hp, 4 Cam Indy powered beast... wouldn't expect there would be at $120 Grand though  ...lol nd

http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0812phr_1962_ford_falcon/index.html


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pumped up on Falcons...*



tjd241 said:


> It even screamed _"buy me"_ on ebay for awhile!!! No takers though for this roughly 1,000 hp, 4 Cam Indy powered beast... wouldn't expect there would be at $120 Grand though  ...lol nd
> 
> http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0812phr_1962_ford_falcon/index.html


WOW! I read that link you put up ND...Thanks! What a Freakin' Far Out Falcon fabricated Machine it is!

Rich & Tom,

You guys crack me up...hahahaha <<<WARNING>>> hahahahah

Bob...love that #5 Kewi...zilla


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*falcon gasser*

resin '64 falcon gasser on t-jet chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW!! That is sweet Greg!!! One of your new ones??? I likey!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

